# Model 500 anyone?



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Anyone here have any experience with this bad boy? I shot it a lot when my older brother was still in the country. It was his and he took it with him when he left.   Anyways, I had a blast with that thing. I was expecting it to fly out of my hand when I shot it, but to me it felt no different than a .454 casull. I guess if the 500 didn't have the compensator of it then it would be a different story.

What about you guys? Lets hear your model 500 stories.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Too big for me. Looks interesting. But, if I ever do get a revolver 1 day, it would be a 45 ACP or a 357 mag. I don't want anything more powerful than that.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I want one just to many $$$$ for me now.


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*I'm happy at a .45*

A .45 is big enough for me. I am a big boy. 5' 10 at 200 +. :-D A 45 is plenty for home protection, a five-hundered is for shooting Big Bears, bad boars and stopping small vehicles :shock: or showing off !! :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Trip before last to the range - some guy next to me in the indoor range was shooting a 500. Good god - indoors, it had a huge pressure wave and made a ton of noise. I had to wait until he finished his cylinder each time before I resumed firing. Each shot had to cost at least $2 each


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW!! Must be a very strong backstop. My handgun range wouldn't even let me shoot a .50AE Freedom Arms revolver let alone a .500 S&W magnum.  When I took my hunter safty course there I had to shoot a .22 and a 12 gauge in the indoor range. The 12 gauge was loud as heck.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

My local range rents a .500. $25 and it comes with 5 rounds. I've considered it, but... I'll wait. Of course you can shoot up to 7.62x54 there, rifle ammo just has to be soft point or hollow point. All pistol rounds allowed (except AP, tracer, etc). No field loads or steel shot for shotguns.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Each shot had to cost at least $2 each


Actually, it's $3 a round. :mrgreen: The store/range I work at rents one for $15 and the bullets cost $3 a piece. Not that many put more than one round through it. But we do require renters to sign a seperate waver for it, too.

I've taken it out a few times. The one we have on the range doesn't have a compensator for some reason, but I don't think it is awful. The three on the sales floor are conversational pieces, though, that's for darn sure. :smt082

I'd love to own one, personally. But you couldn't pay me enough to take out the one with the 4" barrel. Does anyone have any experience with that bad boy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a 4 inch, 500. The recoil is not that bad. The noise and blast is what fools ya'. Tried both, reduced loads and full loads. The longer barrels have more recoil, because of the longer burning time. The 325 grain JHP goes through 4 inches of concrete. A real concrete buster. Makes the famous 44 Magnum look like a punie girly man.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

One other thing. One can find ammo at a cost of about a buck. UltraMax is $25 for a box of 20. Also "Cabelas"., sells about a buck, with their "bulk" 500 Magnum ammo.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&N=4887&Nty=1&_requestid=55094


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

*The Terminator*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

nice gun


----------

